# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Smartphone vs Ipod Touch

## Kona

Hello there! 

So I have reached a dilemma. For my birthday I really want a smartphone, but I have a problem. As of now I have a "dumb phone" and an Ipod touch, the two seem to work well right now and I really don't have a big problem with them. I don't always need internet on the go although it would be much nicer and my "dumb phone" works fine. After thinking about this for a while, it seems almost pointless to get a smartphone since the combo of my phone and Ipod pretty much does it all anyways. So I was wondering, is it really worth taking the next step up and buying a $99+ phone with a $30 data plan? Or should I just stick with my Ipod touch. One of the reasons I want a smartphone is to have all my music and texting stuff all in one instead of having to alternate between the two, also, my "dumb phone" is as slow as a turtle and often lags up but isn't completely inconvenient, just annoying and makes me want a new phone, finally, I have heard smartphones have GPS which would be helpful when I go mountain biking to have my trails documented as well as my speed. I would also want an android phone as there is more customization with the apps and you can do more with it than an Ipod touch.

So is it worth it to buy a new smartphone? Or should I just stick with my phone and trusty Ipod touch. Any help is greatly appreciated, hopefully I posted this in the right category.

----------


## Morten

I was in the exact same situation as you a few years ago. I chose to buy a smartphone, but it weren't really that fast (HTC Magic) although the customization on Android is much better than iOS. I kept using my iPod Touch as my music player (and used few apps not available on Android) and used my smartphone for pretty much everything else. That was until I upgraded to a Galaxy S. I bought the phone used and sold my Magic and iPod Touch for 135 $ combined. My Galaxy S cost me 305 $, so it wasn't really that expensive.
A 30 $ data plan? That sounds very expensive. My data plan only cost me 12 $ per month and SMS, MMS and 1GB data is included in the price. Data plans might just be more expensive in the US, I don't know.
I love the GPS in my smartphone! Whenever I'm lost my, phone is there to help me, and it is so convenient if you go somewhere you have never been. That is one of the biggest advantages of a smartphone in my opinion.
Just make sure you buy a powerful phone if you choose to switch to an Android. It doesn't have to be the newest phone (maybe Galaxy S II or something like that?).

----------


## Supernova

> A 30 $ data plan? That sounds very expensive. My data plan only cost me 12 $ per month and SMS, MMS and 1GB data is included in the price.



DAMN, you people must have it nice in Denmark, as far as phone companies go.

well FUCK, I just wrote a nice response, but forgot to post it before clicking quote on Morten's post.  Well, long story short, if paying for data isn't much of an issue for you, I'd recommend you buy an android phone.

----------


## Xox

Go for the smartphone. You wont regret it.

----------


## Kona

Ok thanks guys. Could anyone like give me some big benefits of having a smartphone? Like a list maybe? How it is better than an iPod touch and dumb phone

----------


## LieutenantCloud

Most smartphones have tethering capabilities, which for a lot of people is hugely useful. (This is assuming your contract allows tethering and has unlimited data)

----------


## Domition

There are a variety of reasons, but if you really want to avoid costs, you can get a dumbphone with an MP3 player. I have a Pantech Crux and the sound quality is amazing. 

But if you want a smartphone, go for Android. Many more options and are not overpriced for the hardware like apple products.

----------


## Love

You can turn your ipod 4 into a smartphone with Freedompop.
Free Wireless Internet | Free Internet | 4G Wireless Internet - FreedomPop

----------

